# spending time in california



## slither (Jun 29, 2007)

i am going over to california later this year could anyone suggest some places to see some great herps zoos or private collections would be great am fascinated to see what is kept over there would love to see some albino burmese pythons also am interested to see what australian species are kept over there


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 29, 2007)

where abouts in california are you staying? ive heard the San Diego Zoo is supposed to be the biggest / best in the world.....

never been there tho... heading over to the states myself next june!


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Jun 30, 2007)

What part of Cali are you visiting? I live in Los Angeles, and I'm always up for meeting herp people, especially from the mother land! I would be happy to have you over to check out the collection. I've got about 30 pythons, mostly morelia, and I'm sure there are a few you haven't seen before. If you're interested, shoot me an email and we can discuss it. 

[email protected]

As far as zoos, The San Diego Zoo is awesome! One of the best I've ever been to. The Los Angeles Zoo is pretty nice as well. However, the reptile house has just recently been torn down to make a new one. It won't be back open untill late 2008. They still have the larger reptiles on display though, like Komodo dragons and Chinese aligators.


----------



## slither (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks heaps guys im going to be staying in anaheim but will be spending time in la and also san diego i cant wait so excited always been fascinated with the herps in the us


----------



## Fennwick (Jun 30, 2007)

send MrsShep a message. she recently went to san francisco and i think she visited zoos and pet shops looking at reptiles.


----------



## slither (Jun 30, 2007)

ok thanks mate will do cant wait to go


----------



## ace#74 (Jun 30, 2007)

iam going in 2009 to play base ball but just as exicted to see the zoo and all the herps over there cant wait


----------



## slither (Jun 30, 2007)

i really wna see a gaboon viper lol


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Jul 3, 2007)

The San Diego Zoo has some gaboons, but they're not always out on display. They've also got some rhino vipers that are just out of this world! 

Anaheim is pretty close to where I live. Going to Disneyland?


----------



## Retic (Jul 3, 2007)

I suggest you DON'T visit the pet shops. ;-)


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 3, 2007)

Jeremy Kriske said:


> I live in Los Angeles, and I'm always up for meeting herp people, especially from the mother land! I would be happy to have you over to check out the collection.



can i take you up on that next june?!!  
we are staying opposite disneyland on west katella ave?

(sorry to hijack your thread slither)

we are hiring a car and driving LA - San Diego - LA - Vegas - San Fran....
what are the chances of seeing any native wild herps on the drive?


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Jul 4, 2007)

> can i take you up on that next june?!!
> we are staying opposite disneyland on west katella ave?


Absolutely Matt! I always like meeting new people. It would be fun. Save my email address and hit me up when the time is right. 

[email protected]



> we are hiring a car and driving LA - San Diego - LA - Vegas - San Fran....
> what are the chances of seeing any native wild herps on the drive?


Sounds like a good trip. You'll see the majority of California. If you have some extra time while up in San Fran, you should shoot over to Yosemite National Park. It's like no place on earth! I was just there last weekend. In June, you should have a good chance at seeing some herps. Especially in Vegas and the deserts surrounding LA. I like to go night cruising through the back roads. Best way to see rattle snakes and all other herps.I was lucky enough to see a gila monster one night! We might be able to set up a little herp trip as well. 


Hope to talk to you guys soon!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 4, 2007)

Awesome! Sounds great Jeremy! 

i'll hit you up closer to the date!


----------



## slither (Jul 4, 2007)

hey matt no worries i just wana meet people from there and find out where is great to see some herps anyone able to help me out in la or anaheim area this august send me a pm please are the pet shops not good or somthing


----------



## slither (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah jeremy going to disnayland for sure do u reckon we could meet up over there this november please ignore that previous post im coming in november not august


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 4, 2007)

slither can i come with you??? I promise not to take up much room in ur suitcase  lol


----------



## slither (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah sure i got planty of room lol


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 4, 2007)

slither you will enjoy cali i spent time there a few years ago when i was dating a marine he took me all over the place... Stayed at 29 palms was awesome I had so much fun... Im married now cant go on outragous rampages like that anymore lol


----------



## slither (Jul 5, 2007)

hehe thanks aussie python im sure i will have a great time too ive been there before but ages ago im sure its changed heaps sinse then


----------



## Hickson (Jul 5, 2007)

If you get the chance, check out the San Diego Wild Animal Park - not much in the way of herps, but an absolutely incredible zoo with some enclosures over 100 acres in size. 

If you're near Arizona, the Arizona -Sonora Desert Museum in Tucson is also very good and has a range of local herps on display. Last time I was there they had an albino box tortoise.

If you're heading up to San Francisco along the coast road (Highway 1), there's a little place north of Monterrey called Ano Nuevo. It's a National Park with Elephant Seals, but the endangered San Francisco Garter Snake is also found in the reserve.



Hix


----------



## slither (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks alot mate will keep that in mind


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Jul 6, 2007)

> yeah jeremy going to disnayland for sure do u reckon we could meet up over there this november please ignore that previous post im coming in november not august


I'm sure we can work something out. I don't have any plans in November as of yet, but you never know. Just email me or shoot me a PM when the time is closer. 

Talk to you soon,
Jeremy


----------



## slither (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks jeremy will be awesome if we could work somthing out


----------



## artausa (Jul 11, 2007)

If you change your date to september, there is a reptile show at the Anaheim convention center. I think the date is September 8th and 9th. If you venture north towards San Francisco, you should check out my friends shop. Here's a link. http://www.eastbayvivarium.com/

Art


----------



## krusty (Jul 11, 2007)

your so lucky i wish i was going 2,i would love to see all there reps they have for sale in there big shops.


----------



## slither (Jul 25, 2007)

yeah krusty tell me about it been meeting a few people that are keen to show me there herps and to all those gaboon viper lovers out there i found a friend of a friend keeping them so i will get alot of pics for you all when i return


----------



## B-Factor (Aug 20, 2007)

BulldawgArt said:


> If you change your date to september, there is a reptile show at the Anaheim convention center. I think the date is September 8th and 9th. If you venture north towards San Francisco, you should check out my friends shop. Here's a link. http://www.eastbayvivarium.com/
> 
> Art


good suggestion, here's the link to the show and it's our biggest show here of the year in CA.

http://www.narbc.com/htm2006/an_index.htm

Guys, you couldn't ask for a better herp guide than Jeremy K. honest and able and highly respected.


----------



## eladidare (Aug 20, 2007)

slither said:


> yeah krusty tell me about it been meeting a few people that are keen to show me there herps and to all those gaboon viper lovers out there i found a friend of a friend keeping them so i will get alot of pics for you all when i return


 
GABOON VIPERS!
lucky buggers!!!


----------

